# Im doing good so far.



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

This is what ive accomplished with my OC so far. 
Ive just upped by CPU from 2.66ghz to 2.93ghz. (FSB 365mhz and Vcore @ 1.315v)
My RAM is @ 4-4-4-15 @ 810mhz / 2.05v (5-5-5-15 @ 800mhz / 1.8v)
GPU is from 513/1188/729 to 620/1435/940

Overall ive gained 40fps in all source games. Crysis has had 20fps.
All settings maxed out. (16x AA for Source games and No AA for Crysis).

Im going to still try and reach the 3.0ghz mark but i up the FSB 5mhz every week just to make sure the system is stable.

Do any of you guys know the limit of my CPU, I think ive seen it some where i think its either 3.2ghz or 3.8ghz.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

nice work ray:




I think you can get to 3.2


----------

